# Let's talk about ourselves!



## Mochii (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been on this forum for about 3 weeks now, and I notice the familiar faces (or more like names). So I thought, maybe, we could get to know each other. Yeah?? And maybe about your own pets too. Hobbies? Funny facts? 

Since I'm starting, I'll start. 
My name is Monica, I turned 21 this March and currently attend UC San Diego. I am studying chemistry and am going to be a 4th year in the coming year. I was born in Korea and came to California when I was 10, so I speak both languages pretty fluently. I'm not really good at grammar though, so if I make mistakes, please correct me or overlook them  I originally came from LA (near Glendale) and plan to go back in about a year. 
I have dogs at home, big and small.  I grew up with them ever since I could remember. My oldest dog Tai is currently sick, suffering from Colon cancer. He is perfectly fine except when he poos. He still smiles and plays with me and seems alright. He takes medicines because that is the best we cold do for him. 
My first reptile was a leopard gecko, but because it ate insects, I could not take care of it. It was a lot harder than I expected. Our leopard gecko (adopted from Craiglist) was sent off to my sister in Davis, CA and is currently living their happily. My second reptile is Marley, a Sulcata hatchling (07/22/09). Marley's enclosure has been modified and he doesn't flip anymore! Wee. He is content in his new place now.
My boyfriend and I got Marley after thinking about it for one day. We really researched a lot before we got him though. And we also learned a lot after we got Marley. Sometimes I regret getting a Sulcata because he's going to be so big but at the same time, I'm excited to see him grow that big. When I hold him in my hand, I can't imagine him that big. But he will be huh?  
I enjoy sleeping (because i feel like I always lack them), reading, cross-stitching, and playing in the water. I cannot swim but I just started to learn. I'm also going surfing for the first time this Saturday! Excited & scared. I want to learn how to cook because I suck at it. Maybe a recipe thread on this forum would be wonderful! 
Some interesting facts.. I have never been to Las Vegas (yes i know, only couple hours away from where I am) and have never been to any other states. I cannot imagine myself living in Korea anymore although I do love visiting during winter when it snows. I prefer cold weathers over hot (not good for Marley though ). I want to travel also! I am on the picky side when it comes to food (ashamed about this) so I feel like a hypocrite when I see Marley picking out the vegetables he likes. I'm supposed to be studying for quantum physics right now but I came on to the tortoiseforum as my 'break'. 

Add your own story! I'm looking forward to them. 
Or was there already a thread like this? 

- M&M.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Monica:

Thanks for starting this thread. I LOVE learning about and getting to know the other folks on the forum! 

My name is Yvonne and I'm a retired Communications Engineer. I've been rescuing turtles and tortoises for about 30-35 years. The hobby itself started because my son, who had several box turtles and a couple desert tortoises, got a rottweiler pup who decided the turtles would make pretty good chew toys. My son asked me if I would take the turtles and tortoises. This was way back in the '70's when there wasn't ready-access to computers. I had to do my research through buying books and joining clubs. The first club I joined was the National Turtle & Tortoise Society based in Arizona. They had a wonderful newsletter with very educational articles. One of the things they stressed, though, was that no one, NO ONE, really has the full scoop on taking care of turtles and tortoises. We just do the best we can.

When folks found out I had turtles they started trickling in..."I can't keep it anymore...I'm moving to an apartment...My husband doesn't like them...I found it." I recognized that there was a need for a single point of contact person, and I made up some fliers announcing that I would help people by taking in their found, unwanted or injured turtles and tortoises, and I mailed them to the different law enforcement offices, vet's offices, SPCA's, etc. I also contacted the Department of Fish and Game and got an MOU (Memorandum of Understanding) that allows me to handle California's only native turtle and tortoise legally. I also started a chapter of the California Turtle & Tortoise Club here in my city (Cen-Val Chapter).

I've never had any formal training in rehabilitation, but over the years I've learned quite a bit through the experience of taking care of them. I also have a wonderful vet who helps me with the medical issues that I can't handle.

I now have my own collection of turtles and tortoises that includes about 100 animals, plus at the moment, I have up for adoption 15 RES, quite a few male 3-toed box turtles and 3 2 year old desert tortoises. I'm in partnership on all the turtles and tortoises with a fellow who used to work at the Philadelphia zoo. He is the reason I have been able to add more of the exotic animals to the collection.

I'm 71 years old this year, and while I'm still perfectly able to take care of all my animals and their needs, I'm keeping in mind the fact that I may have to thin down a bit in my old age! I watch Animal Cops, Animal Cops Houston and Animal Precinct whenever its on, just to keep in my mind how easy it is to become a "collector" and let the animals suffer from too many animals and not enough care. Hopefully I'll never get that bad!!

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 13, 2009)

I like this....why hasn't someone come up with it sooner 

I'm Meg. I'll be 20 in January this year, and am a sophomore in college. I am studying to become a Zoologist, though I am just starting my classes for that degree this year (I switched my major) so I am PUMPED about school starting again, even though it is going to cut my internet time in half. I'm very passionate about animals. Most of the longtime members know it...I can't bite my tongue when I feel strongly about something, and sometimes it has gotten me in trouble. My temper matches my hair (copper red!)

I am really into reptiles, I keep Crested geckos, Ball Pythons and Greek tortoises. I have seven geckos and two pythons and (at the moment ) two greeks. I love all my animals, they mean the world to me. Every morning I dole out breakfast to them and say my goodmornings before I make coffee even. At night, the last thing I do is check on them.

I'm born and raised in WI, where our summers are a month long and our winters 9 months.  I'm expecting slush and snow from November to April atleast! Sometimes we have snow down in time for trick or treaters though.

I love kids. My cousin has two little ones, Korrin (3) and Zamir (2 mos) and I just adore them. Korrin is my favorite person. She's cooler than any other friend I have. She's also Anouk's "owner". She always tells me that Nigel is my tortoise, but the "fancy little baby turtle" is hers!  I'm helping her to love reptiles the way I do. I have a long term boy friend Reid, who I've been with for almost 2 1/2 years. He is the reason we have torts. He always wanted one as a kid, and I made that dream come true!

Oh, and I think I'm a pretty good cook! I work in a restaurant downtown and am a foodnetwork junkie. If anyone needs any recipes or help, drop me a PM!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 13, 2009)

Yvonne I don't want to sound morbid, but do you have anything in your will for the care of your turtles and tortoises if someting was to happen to you? I am just wondering if you have something set up for their care if something happens. thanks.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cool thread !!!!!

My name is Stacy, I'm a month and a bit away from age 23, and trust me you'll know when its my birthday 
I live in Dubai with my AMAZING boyfriend of almost 4yrs, Nick. I work for a post production company, where we do animation & visual fx. Pretty busy & interesting, keeps me outta mischief hehe. Nick and I both hail from South Africa, me from Cape Town and him from the other coastal city, Durban. We love our country, and oh so proud to be South African, but unfortunately most people our age (unless you're a scientist) pretty much leave the country to find work, to be able to save money & travel, very hard to be done in SA as the standard of living is sooooooooo expensive !!!! I am an only child, my parents have been divorced 12 years, which was actually the best thing they could have done....my mom is my best best friend, we're so close. I'm really close to my dad too. Nick is one of 7 kids, so for me, I love being a part of his family, so chaotic - I loooove it ! I've never owned a reptile before we got Tallula, and boy oh boy am I hooked !!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Yvonne I don't want to sound morbid, but do you have anything in your will for the care of your turtles and tortoises if someting was to happen to you? I am just wondering if you have something set up for their care if something happens. thanks.



Well, like I said, I'm in partnership with a fellow back east on all the turtles and tortoises. He has a plan in mind for the animals should anything premature happen to me.


Yvonne


----------



## Mochii (Aug 14, 2009)

YAY!  Thanks for replying, this is fun.

*Yvonne*- I've seen your tortoise adoption threads in the forum. So many tortoises go through your hands! And they find loving homes  I think what you're doing is great. I used to work for (or more like volunteer for) a Pug Rescue back at home and absolutely loved doing it. They also checked the house and the yard to make sure the pugs get the best home possible. 

*Meg*- Zoologist sounds great! My sister's also in major related to animals.. something like wildlife conservation. Do you commute to school from home? Or live off-campus? Haha where do you keep all your reptiles? Aw Korrin sounds really cute. She'll probably grow up to have reptiles just like you!

*Stace*- I've read your thread about you living in Dubai! Haha I haven't replied in them but I read some of them. I think you're the first person I know who came from South Africa. And I know what you mean about big families and being chaotic, yet loving it 

More people! Reply! Woot!

- M&M.


----------



## Isa (Aug 15, 2009)

Very intersting Thread, I love knowing more about people here 

My name is Isabelle, but everyone call me Isa, I am Canadian and I live in the suburbs of Montreal. I am 28 and will be 29 in september. I work in Finance since 4 years now, I work for a governmental financial firm. This is what I wanted to do since I was in High school, I studied a lot for that but now I think it is kind of boring to work with numbers at my computer all day long  I work downtown Montreal in a huge building. What I love about working downtown is there is a lot of restaurants and a lot of stores  
I have a Fiance, his name is Remo, he is an amazing guy with a very big heart. I am really lucky we found each other. We are getting married next year in May, I can't wait 
I have Hermy since 1 year and a half. It was my fiance's idea. I love animals so I really wanted one but I am allergic to everything with fur. So on Valentine's day, my fiance told me about a gift he wanted to give me, but I would have to say yes first, because it was a life commitment. 2 days later, Hermy was home with us. I know I should have waited and do my research first but when I saw Hermy, he was not living in good condition so I bought him right away . And it is because of him that I found this forum. I love it, I have learned everything I know about tortoise here and I love the people here, they are so friendly!


----------



## Shelli (Aug 15, 2009)

This is cool.. I know I haven't been on long but I feel comfortable enough sharing too...

My name is Tasha, I picked the user name Shelli because ;tortoise shell; was all I could think of when I had to pick my name since I didn't have a tort yet.. 

I'm married Mom to two boys 12 and 6, we have a few other pets a people hating Chihuahua he only loves family but bites anyone that doesn't heed his vicious warnings,, he wears a muzzle when he's out he is 12 years old, he saved us from a night time fire when we had a foster kid a number of years back set fire to her bedroom at 1am when we were all sleeping he woke me up and saved us... So even though his personality isn't the best we will always do right by him.. 
We have a rat we used to have two but one died, my son and the rat are best friends though so he's not lonely... we've had him about 3 years..
We have an aquarium with 4 Silver Dollars, a Green Severum and a Striped Raphael Catfish... we've had them about 5 years and they are all huge now!!

I am originally from the UK I came over here as a nanny in my 20's and met my husband and stayed in Canada... brrrrr chilly eh! lol....
I have always wanted a tortoise as my friend had one when we were kids I always found it totally fascinating.. but they are SOOOO expensive here in Canada that normally we just like to look and wish we could afford one... (Anything over $200 is expensive to me) plus all their care needs ...
Anyway we had some spare money come up and I finally just decided to get one so the boys could enjoy her as I enjoyed one being part of my childhood..
They handfed her yesterday and were soo thrilled.. they arn't allowed to touch her unless supervised though she's just too small...

that's me..


----------



## dannomite (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, its been a while since ive been on the forum but heres some information on me:

My name is Dan (obviously). I am 24 and live in Southern Ontario Canada. Single for the time being lol. Yes I am in Canada and own a Sulcata, definately not the best climate for a Sulcata owner but I have thought it through for the future and I have some ideas of what I can do to give Nova the best possible home for the climate. There is the possibility of moving to a warmer climate which I have been seriously considering (not just for the Tort!). Also I can pretty much guarantee that Nova is probably better off with me then a lot of people who could have gotten her from the pet store, of course that is just speculation but I feel like I am doing a good job.

My interests and hobbies are:
-Turtles and Torts (with a huge fascination for Sea Turtles)
-Snowboarding is my winter passion (gotta get through the Canadian Winters somehow)
-Fitness and health (have to stay fit when sitting at a desk all day)
-Technology (all aspects)
-Astronomy and Cosmology
-Recently just got into Scuba Diving

I only have 1 pet right now, which is my Sulcata Nova so he/she gets a lot of attention. I rent a house right now but I have plans to buy my own place soon so I will be getting a Dog most likely when that happens.

For my Job, I work for IBM Software Group doing Level 2 support for Maximo Asset Management Software. The great thing about my job is if I decided to move to a warmer climate, I would be able to work for the same company no matter where I go. Well that's all I can think about at the moment.


----------



## electricbluebird (Aug 24, 2009)

I am Merrill, married to Scott, a wildlife biologist and herp dude. We've been married 14 years. We have two girls, 2 dogs and Malcolm.

I am an artist and designer and I sell vintage clothing. I have a shop at http://electricbluebird.com.

I am a voracious reader, mostly non-fiction. I love yard sales and crochet and painting and crafts in general. We love to camp and hike as a family.

In my past life before I retired to be a play-at-home-mom, I was a hazardous waste rememdiation manager for the state. I like my current job must better.


----------



## terryo (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok here goes....My name is Terry, and I raised 5 sons, have 6 grandchildren, two itty bitty Chihuahua's, 2 boxies (and 1 still missing), 1 Cherry head tortoise, 1 African clawed frog, 1 big Koi pond with all the natural visitors, and 1 little rescue RES. I got my oldest boxie when I was 5, and he was already old. For the last 2 summers he hasn't come up from hibernation, so we are thinking he finally passed on. I'm 65 years young. I LOVE gardening, walking, cooking (especially heart healthy recipes), shopping in Manhattan (anything in Manhattan...I LOVE the city). I am a research junkie on the computer. I have empty nest syndrome because my youngest son is in college upstate, so I spend a lot of time with my little grand kids and my pets. (Oh...that really sounds so boring) Years ago I did water turtle rescue, but finally converted my pond into a Koi pond, after re-homing the last of the water turts. Now someone gave me a little RES...sooooooo...


----------



## Laura (Aug 24, 2009)

My name is Laura, married to Gary for 19 years, I'm 46. I'm a california girl born and raised. I have no kids and 3 sisters. As for my interest in Animals.. I was BORN THIS WAY!, never played with Dolls, it was always my stuffed animals. I started rehabbing wild animals at the age of 12 after taking classes, graduated Moorpark College's Exotic Animal Training and Management Program before it changed.. have work at and owned a Feed and Pet supply store, I am a cancer survivor, my current job is a Animal Control Officer, I live on a small farm with hubby, 2 dogs, 5 cats, 1 cocaktoo, a dozen or so llamas, 20+ goats, one horse and of course the torts. All rescues. 4 sulcatas and 1 russian. I have done volunteer work for www.Wildaboutcats.org for 13 years, have worked hands on with cheetahs and miss it dearly, my mom passed away about 3 years ago from a brain tumor, my dad currently has cancer...:-( I'm a daddys girl..it can be tough..and somewhere on here,, there is a thread where we all posted pictures of ourselves.. "what do you look like" I did so and MANY of my animal friends. but its nice to have the other info as well! that is me in a nutshell!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 24, 2009)

I like this thread! It's nice to hear about the people on this forum who have been so helpful to me in establishing a better environment for Taco the Chaco tortoise!

I am 48, married 26 years to Fred, a pilot for American Airlines, and we have 5 wonderful kids: Brock (22), a senior at the Air Force Academy, majoring in Operations Research and member of the triathlon team; Marcelline (20), a junior at University of Texas Pan American, playing college volleyball and majoring in Biology; Emily (19), a sophomore at the University of Colorado-Boulder majoring in aerospace engineering, Leslie (16), a junior in high school and competitive soccer player; Anthony (13), an eighth grader and tennis player. We also have four cats and nine finches. We are very busy (and poor!) but so happy and grateful for our many blessings 

I have been a substitute teacher for 6 years now, and just love my job. I know hundreds of kids in elementary schools here in the Littleton Public Schools, in a suburb of Denver, Colorado. I am an avid gardener and obsessed with football (soccer), especially Liverpool in the English Premier League.

Taco is my newest project and has enlightened me to the fact that reptiles have distinct, intriguing, and often amusing personalities!


----------



## laurun3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool idea for a thread!

I'm Lauren and I just turned 23 in June. I also just graduated from Illinois State University with a bachelors in Studio Art, with a concentration in photography. I loved it, and I already miss it! I lived in Bloomington-Normal during school and I just moved back home while I pay off my student loans...yuck! 

Currently I'm working at a company that provides equipment to Optometry students...and doing nothing related to my major lol

We have 3 dogs at my house, all of them are sassy and harass me whenever I try to take naps. And then there's the torts. I have 3 Cherry-head Red-foot babies, and they're little stinkers. My boyfriend fully supported my decision to get the torts but my family wasn't really in to it at first. Oh how the tables have turned. Now my mom loves watching them and she's always checking on them and giving them fresh water while I'm at work. And my dad will go turn on their night lights at night. It's too funny.

Terryo- I also kept a couple African Clawed frogs a while back. Aren't they hilarious? Sadly, my frogs were able to pop the lid open on my aquarium while I was gone for a weekend...They are escape artists. I just love them though, if my hands weren't full I'd have a tank set up right now lol

I have too many hobbies. I'm an avid runner, although recently I have been lazy! I also love tennis, any sport really, photography, knitting, etc... 

I think that's about it. Here's a fun fact, I'm a twin! Oh and I'm addicted to this forum 

ps. Laura- I'm sorry to hear that, best of luck.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Nov 1, 2009)

What a great thread!

My name is Bethany and I just turned 25 a few weeks ago. I grew up in CT, and left right after high school to go to college in rural Maine. I got my B.S. in Secondary Ed and taught high school for 3 years. The last two years I was teaching I spent being the only high school teacher in a very small Eskimo village (pop. 125) in bush Alaska. When I was in Alaska I wanted a pet, but because there were no roads I thought it would be very stressful having to put a pet on the plane. Not to mention the super cold temps (def could not have a Sulcata, lol). 

Last June I relocated to Philadelphia, largely to be closer to my boyfriend, but also because I am going to graduate school. I am working on getting a masters in social work, with a concentration in clinical practice, but I am also considering getting a dual masters in social law and social policy. So I am very busy, but enjoy taking study breaks to read the tortoise forum!

I am a long time animal lover and have wanted a tortoise ever since rescuing a box turtle when I was a child. One day I was at the local aquarium store and saw the sulcata hatchlings they had for sale, so I decided to do some research. Several months of planning later I got Ichabod, and it was love at first sight.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 1, 2009)

I could tell you my life story, but then i would have to kill you.


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 2, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I could tell you my life story, but then i would have to kill you.



In one sentence, you cracked me up and scared me


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ha! You'd have to find us first!


----------



## muddled (Nov 2, 2009)

Fun thread! Wow, I'm 21 and in San Diego also! I live in the Chula Vista area 

I was born in San Diego and I've pretty much only left the city to go to Las Vegas and Rosarito, Mexico. I would love to get out and travel the world one day though! I work at PETCO's corporate offices doing database management (meaning, I take care of all the information in the system to make sure people get their coupons) and I'm going to college studying to be a web designer, which has been a hobby of mine since I was ... 11? I made my first website at that age, I think a Gorillaz fan site. I got lots of viewers so I became all into it, but now 10 years later I'm slightly tired of it and due to working in an office ever since I turned 18, I'm not sure that's what I want to do anymore. I love animals so I'm seriously considering re-changing my major into a marine biologist or something.

And the pets! I have one dog, he's a maltipoo. About 2 years old. My lovely maine coon cat Penelope is 7, and she's been my buddy for the longest time - she loves to sleep on my butt. XD I'm ADDICTED to aquariums, but I had to tone down my collection for a little while. So now I only have a high-tech planted aquarium, a betta, and I'm hatching killifish eggs. I expect to hatch about 50 of them. Saltwater tank coming soon...

I have three red footed tortoises, two northerns and one that appears to be a cherryhead/northern mix. (I recently found this out!) I also have two red eared sliders in my outside pond. Those turtles are actually how I got into keeping tortoises... I went to a shopping square one day to get Subway, and some guy with little water containers that had baby turtles on them was trying to sell them to me. I knew nothing about turtles but the poor thing looked so miserable I figured since I had spare tanks in my house due to all the fish, the turtle would be better off with me.

Whoo boy. The turtle went from my 5 gal, to my 10 gal, to my 20 gal, and then a co-worker got another baby turtle, so we decided to get a 55 gal in the office and put both turtles in. They quickly outgrew the tank and it was given to me when they were tired of the maintenance, but even with super powerful canister filters it was too small, so I asked my dad and now I have a backyard turtle pond ... 

Kay, I'm going to cut it here. I didn't realize how many paragraphs I have. lol.


----------

